# Wildcamping at South Gare, Paddy's Hole, Redcar



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Has anyone ever wildcamped close to South Gare Lighthouse or Paddy's Hole, Redcar at the mouth of the river Tees.

I've seen lot of photo of the steel works at sunrise / sunset that I fancy going up myself. It seems a very photogenic place with a mixture of industry, marine traffic, fishing boats, beach fishing, kite surfers and of course the lighthouse at the end of the south Gare Pier.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Lovely place until night falls, then all the local boy racers and lowlifes go out there. Won't be very peaceful after dark.

Colin


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You will probably be moved on by the Security.

I believe it became a no go a couple of years ago.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

747 said:


> You will probably be moved on by the Security.
> 
> I believe it became a no go a couple of years ago.


Ah yes, it is (apparently) part of the steelworks and/or Port Authority, you are on private land.

Colin


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We've just got back from our photographic day trip to the North East 
and spent a couple of hours at South Gare. It's a very popular place with fishermen, birdwatcher and photographers. I couldn't believe the number of vehicles on the private road, all ignoring the private property. I got chatting with a couple of locals about the signs and they laughed. Yes it is Private Property, they said, but the signs are there primarly to stop Gypies creating an unauthorised camp, and to stop commercial fly tipping. There are CCTV and ANPR but this is only to nab the fly tippers.

Both lads worked at the Corus Steel works. They said you'll never have any problem using the road during the daytime, but they didn't advise staying overnight. The had a good laugh saying they never thought it would become a tourist attraction.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes, I agree with you - a lovely spot during the day. I often take the dog there for a walk and do some photography there too.

The guys you spoke to seem to bear out my comment about overnighting there.

Colin


----------

